# A few Videos of Bacchus



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

A few vids of Bacchus


This is his "thing" when he is tired.

http://vid1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/trev1001/Digging_zps4evo9eae.mp4

This is the greeting I get at lunch time when I come home to let him out.

http://vid1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/trev1001/Slippers_zpsojw1nv0p.mp4


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He has soo much personality. What a cutie pie.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

He is a character for sure.
I can't wait to see him this fall for the grouse hunt.
He is really starting to understand what i am asking him to do.


----------

